# My period is late!



## Moosh (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello all. 

I am currently freaking out due to my period being late. I have a fairly regular cycle, with my period arriving spot on every month for the most part.

I was 4 days early last month, but now I am currently 4 days late. I haven't taken a test yet... 

Other than pregnancy, what else would cause a late period!? We did have sex on the LAST day of my period while I was still spotting, and didn't use protection, but I normally ovulate later in the game.. Ugh. 

I am still breastfeeding, but have had regular periods for a whiiile now. I have 4 kids who are 5, 4, 2, and 1 and I was pretty sure I was DONE having children.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Just take a test. They're cheap and accurate (WalMart 88¢, Dollar Store $1). 

But, many things can cause a late period. You said yourself that your cycles aren't perfect. You're nursing, so that'll mess them up a little more. Having intercourse the last day of your period makes it possible to conceive, but unlikely. 

I wouldn't freak out yet, but just go test and put your mind at ease.


----------



## Moosh (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for responding. My Husband is going to pick one up on his way home tonight. I will test then. 

I have a history of premature labor and am really hoping it's not positive. :/ I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck.  I hope the results are what you want.


----------

